# The solution to al ofl humanity's woes!



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

My IP's spam catcher lists the captures from my inbox by author, IP address and subject. This morning I noticed a subject line: "Raise your IQ over 180 - taking this daily"

Surely this is the long awaited universal social panacea!

[This thread's subject line would not read 'al ofl' if the software would allow me to fix it. When everyone's IQ is over 180, the software will be modified.]


----------

